# Running Stitch Font



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm looking for a script font that is done with a running stitch. 

I ususally lay out the text in Corel, bring the image into Embroidery Office, and then trace it. It works great but...it sure would be nice to just have a font so that I don't have to re-invent the wheel every time.

Any leads would be appreciated.


----------



## itsmar (Oct 10, 2007)

You might check out Embroidery Designs, Embroidery Patterns and more at EmbroideryDesigns.com I haven't used their fonts because my software has running font built into it.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

EmbroideryDesigns.com is almost always my "first stop" when I'm shopping for designs for fonts...that's where I saw the block font in a running stitch...I didn't see a script font though.


----------

